How did you get into machine learning? - polosei
======
DamonHD
Ho hum, 30-ish years ago AI seemed like a good idea (and it still does).
Having arrived at Edinburgh Uni to start an electronics engineering degree,
and having heard that they'd created a new AI+CS degree rather late and had no
students IIRC, I found I was able to switch to it on the spot.

I still use elements of AI/ML all the time, indeed it's a central feature of
my company's product and R&D. But I also say that as soon as it works reliably
no one calls it AI any more, so I have lots of not-quite-AI-now tools in my
usual toolbox!

------
androidrobo
The reason is that machine learning algorithms are data driven, and are able
to examine large amounts of data. On the other hand, a human expert is likely
to be guided by imprecise impressions

